# LWC / IUI Timings and Success Stories?



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi - I've just popped over from the singles thread as I am hoping you will have some opinions on this.

The LWC do the trigger for IUI 24 hours before blasting but I feel this is too soon.  Next time I'm thinking of ignoring their advice and doing it straight after the scan which would make it 30 hours before IUI.    Not much difference I know but I think it will bring the timings closer together.  

I was wondering if anyone had opinions on timings and if anyone here had actually had a successful IUI at LWC (have started to get worried as haven't found any IUI/LWC success stories on the singles thread). 

I'm on 50mg Clomid and expect my trigger day will be Monday.

Thanks 
Starbuck


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi, Im with Lwc and have found them great. We had bfn on 1st cycle, but bfp on our second and Im now 9 weeks pregnant with triplets. I had stimulated iui and had trigger shot  ovitrelle 36 hours prior to iui. Hope you get some more positive stories Im sure theres lots. All the best kelz xxx


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

i've heard people complain about lwc doing iui too early before. 36 hours i think is what a lot of clinics stick to. we were at CARE who did the 36 hour thing too.

having said that, the only iui that ever worked for me was my second at lwc. it was natural cycle so i didn't have a trigger shot but was booked in for a double insemination which meant i would go in on the same day as my surge and then again on the following day. i had to cancel the second day insemination so only had the one on the same day as my surge. and that, crazy early as it sounds, was the one that worked...

but yeah, 36 hours i reckon is standard


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

This is an interesting thread. Thanks for posting starbuck, I hope you get the answer your looking for.

I have been worried about IUI timing, as I have natural so have no trigger shots or scans. Basically you are asked to call the clinic the morning you detect LH surge and they book you in for basting the next day. I am worried this is too late, in the event you ovulate quicky after LH surge. 

The clinic have agreed to scan me this cycle (for additional cost of course). They have booked me in on day 15 for a scan. The past 2 cycles I have had surge on day 20 and 18, but she said she didnt want to miss it if it was early this time. I may request another if it is to early. My main concern is if I surge this time of day 19, because it falls on Saturday we wouldnt have insem until Monday. In this event I may ask them to insem Sat if possible or cancel the cycle. Any views anyone? Hopefully Im worrying about nothing and will fall before. 

S x


----------



## BaT (Oct 16, 2008)

The more I learn about LWC that more frustrated I am getting!!!!   

I now really feel like we have spent £4000 and gone through 2 heartwrenching months with little chance of the treatment working!!!

We have just finished our second stimulated cycle there and had already decided that we weren't doing another at LWC.  On both cycles we had insem within 24 hours of the trigger injection (ovitrelle), I did queston on the second cycle about the timing of the trigger and insem but was told it was ok as sperm live for up to 48hrs!!! Was not happy with this explaination but was not able to ask anyone else!


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry in advance if I confuse anyone even more. At my clinic (Leicester Fertility Clinic) they say the surge is the hormones saying you will ovulate in the next 24 hours and that sperm can live up to 3 days in the cervix. They get you in on day of surge and next day unless it falls over a weekend in which case they will get you in fri and mon. 

This happened this cycle for me. I got a faint line on fri so went in for insem and got the surge on sat. I was feeling like it was pointless going in on monday but I had a dull ache in my ovary (only have the one) so it could have been moving down the tube on sun & mon so in theory the insem on mon may have been good timing & friday was the wasted one.

I guess I'll soon find out. Reckon it will be a BFN though.


----------



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear things are not going well...

With regard to the LWC my ex conceived her daughter (my step daughter) at the 1st attempt...she had already had one preg naturally roughly 16 yrs previously...BUT she did say they were very pushy at every stage.

Personally I wouldn't use them because of price and also distance but I hope that you find things get better.

Mima xxx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

I actually work in sexual health and all the training - and what we say - is that sperm *may* live for up to 7 days!!! 

However an egg *may* only live 24-48 hours.The LH surge means your about to ovulate within the next 24 ish hours

In my view early insem is probably better.

karen


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

^i think sperm that has been frozen and thawed has a shorter life but it's still days rather that hours i'm sure (although don't quote me )

it's so tricky knowing what's best... good luck


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Fresh definitely lasts for days as it can live in the cervix mucus.  My clinic says it can last 48 hours in uterus but everything I've read says washed / thawed sperm only last 24 and some things say the average of 6-12 hours.  Hence my dillema.  I'm also not sure if the sperm just hang about and wait or swim past the ends of the tubes if they are there too early. 

From my posts on this and the singles thread then success only seems to have come after a 36 hour trigger (for those on meds).  But I know from google that it can work with the trigger only 24 hours earlier so they aren't completely mad doing it then.

I'm definitely thinking of going against the clinic advice and taking the trigger straight after my morning appointment and getting the IUI scheduled for as late as possible the next day.  This means trigger would be 29/30 hours before and a compromise between my clinic times and other clinics.  

I do wonder though if the timing issue is a red herring as if it was that simple then all the clinics would use the same timings and it would be well documented.  What we need is something that tells you when you ovulate after trigger so that timings can be different for each individual.  

IUI success rate is so low anyway that it's probably nothing the clinic is doing which stops it working


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

We were at our new clinic this week & told them we're doing home insems whilst we wait for the IVF. The nurse advised us that when doing OPK's, save a wee in a pot the night before. In the morning, if the morning test is negative, you can just dispose of the preious evening's urine. On the morning you detect your surge, test the urine from the previous night. If the previous evening's urine is negative, you know your morning positive is the start of your surge so you have around 24 hours until you'll ovulate. _But _, if the previous evening's urine is positive, it gives you a good indication of how long since your surge began & therefore you know you'll probably ovulate within the next 12 hours.

We can't believe we never thought of that before!! Oh, the times we have agonised over whether we've detected the start or the end of our surges....!!


----------

